# RANGER BANSHEE EXTREME



## WHITT037 (Aug 17, 2010)

HEY FELLAS, I KNOW THIS TOPIC HAS ALREADY BEEN TALKED ABOUT BUT I WOULD LIKE NEW EARS IF POSSIBLE...I JUST BOUGHT A BRAND NEW RANGER BANSHEE EXTREME WITH A YAMI 60 HP ON IT..THE BOAT RUNS PRETTY GOOD ONCE ON PLANE BUT I KNOW IT CAN BE BETTER. THE THING I DONT LIKE THE MOST IS THE HOLE SHOT! IT TAKES ALMOST 10 SECONDS TO GET ON STEP. THE BOAT'S MAX RPM ARE AT ABOUT 5500 AND MAX MPH IS AT ABOUT 30MPH.. ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED. I HAVE A 3 BLADE SS 11 PITCH POWERTECH SWC3 MODEL PROP


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What RPM's are you turning now? Any cup on the prop?


----------



## WHITT037 (Aug 17, 2010)

IAM RUNNING ABOUT 5500 RPM'D RIGHT NOW TOPPING OFF AT 30MPH


----------



## jwgrubb (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Canardkilla,
I just picked up an 08 Extreme and pretty much have the same issue that you have with the same numbers. 

Did you ever find a better prop?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

This review states 13 7/8 x 15

http://www.hookedonfishingboats.com/rangerbansheeextreme.html


----------

